
Woman retakes Europe vacation photos in same spots 30 years later - lukeqsee
http://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/europe-vacation-photos-retaken/index.html
======
lukeqsee
What particularly struck me about this is how the cities around her had
changed, especially the smog present in almost every German city and now
completely gone.

